# Painted Steel Coils in 24" or 36"-- Where to get a roll or two?



## blackangus (Aug 27, 2012)

Curious if there are suppliers out there that work with small orders.

I would like to brake my own caps, valley tins, drip edge and flashings for commercial work.
Where do guys with panel machines get it?

24 and 26 gauge material.

I'm about 80 miles from the nearest Allied or ABC Supply and the commercial sales personal say they can "probably get it." What is the cost today, roughly? Does it sell on sf like sheets and panels or by the pound like aluminum.

The internet is a black hole on galvalume-painted steel coil pricing and availability, unless I'm searching for all the wrong things.<br>


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Around here there are numerous places which sell coils or, more manageable 8 or 10' sheets. Contact Peterson Aluminum or McElroy and ask for local distributors.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

@angus why buy coils? 4' x 10' sheets will fit in to your brake. Where are you located at in Iowa? We have our delivered to our shop. I believe the minimum order is 25 sheets to fill out a skid and can be mixed and matched. 

You might try http://www.pac-clad.com/# that is where we get 90% of our metal from or http://www.phoenixmetals.net/

both should deliver to your area, they both should be able to help you with coils if that is what you really want but for doing flashings 4'x10' sheets are the way to go.

Edit: No idea on pricing on coils and likely our pricing would be different from yours on sheets and coils so I'd just give them a call or email.


----------



## blackangus (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in Southwest Iowa. I'm nearly half-way between Des Moines and Omaha.

Sheets would work too. I guess I always think coils because I do so much gutter work and we've gotten used to working with coils.

I've been looking over the panel former machines for future business expansion since we are doing more metal with the price of shingles going up. I'm planning on taking a look more closely at some manufacturers at the IRE in San Antonio.

Thanks guys, I'll contact these companies.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Either of those companies should have no problems delivering to your area. Flat stock is a whole lot easier then working with coils for doing flashings like that. Save the coils for a panel former.


----------

